# Chrysalis Birth



## Luminosity (Jul 2, 2004)

*Chrysalis Birth*

Stripping away my skins..peeling..
stripping
I rip..in a daze
Sleepy
but awakened..
Blood trails dying , amongst dirt
Infection eating..
PAIN
I am not the *me* you want 
now
I just *am*
and i'm kissing my shadow..that dark being
that was always a touch away..
WAS
Now I am soaking with it.
Old habits are dripping off , like sweat..
and you are part of that river


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 4, 2004)

very nice lumi!!!! well done!



md


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you Matt.

Now I need to write a song about daisies or something and post it ,
to counteract the darkness in ^ that  ^ one


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 4, 2004)

dark is always better anyways...




md


----------



## manda (Jul 10, 2004)

Darkness is actually easier to write about I think.
I find writing about happy things quite the challenge...

kissing my shadow....love it


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 11, 2004)

I tend to write about dark moments (and everything related to it) because its a time when I'm still and silent..
Most people can relate to that , I know.
Words are stitches for the invisible wounds and the page is my bandage , soaking up spilt blood... 
I guess when we're happy , we're too busy soaking it up to stop and reflect on it all  ...
because we know its fleetin .. so we're grabbing it with both hands...


----------



## manda (Jul 11, 2004)

That's such a good reasoning behind it!
I love that.


----------

